# wofür brauche ich die war. exe



## Gitama (25. September 2008)

Ich hab eine Frage, undzwar, warum kann man meine Charaktere nicht bei buffed sehen? wenn ich blasc installiere muss ich immer einen war pfad auswählen, aber no plan wo der sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2008)

Da wo du dein Warhammer hininstalliert hast.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2008)

Wenn du kein Warhammer Online installiert hast, ist es nicht empfehlenswert in BLASC das WAR-Plugin zu aktivieren. Gleiches gilt für Age of Conan.


----------

